# Vampire Darius



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

This is the remake of a vampire I had sculpted in 2006. His head and hands are made of styrofoam and Celluclay. The eyes are handpainted over a downloaded iris print, and the hair is made up of small pieces of an acrylic wig that were glued on. His teeth are made from dabs of hot glue and cut to shape. His body is pvc pipe and crumpled newspaper covered in masking tape. He stands 5'8" tall. Additional pics may be viewed here Vampire Darius pictures by Lauriebeast - Photobucket


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

I _totally_ see the resemblance to your old vamp...much improved, though...great work!


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

This guy looks creepy and evil as heck! Love it! You did a great job with this one Laurie...Definately a different feel then the past props but theres a rough edgy feel to this one that just screams psychotic flesh eating vampire! Great job girl!


----------



## scourge999 (May 4, 2008)

Excellent remake. He looks happy to be so spruced up!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great job as always!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

This guy makes me think of Gallagher

He really has an eerie, non-traditional look to him.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Very nice, with that face he could have fell right off the screen.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

As always LB ... wonderful!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Very nice. I like the color(s) of his skin.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Love Darius, a definite step away from the posh and stereo typed Dracula-esque vampires. I love the bloodshot eyes, fantastic work as always Laurie. 

Hehehe, Darius happens to be the name of a character in one of my stories I have been working on from time to time. While my Darius is not a vampire per se, he is an immortal akin to Dorian Gray.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Looks great. I love the mouth, all bloodstained but not gory.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Going to your house must be like going to a wax museum.  You do wonderful work.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks so much you guys. Next year I plan on sculpting another male vampire. This guy was just sculpted over my original with the same material, Celluclay. The original was my second sculpt and like my original sculpt of the witch, anatomically inaccurate. I hope to make the next one frightfully real looking, but at the same time handsome and desireable much like Morbidia is beautiful but frightening. I really need to stretch my abilities once again with a realistic male character.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh man this guy is going to keep me up tonight now! Thanks Laurie


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

spideranne said:


> Looks great. I love the mouth, all bloodstained but not gory.


Well of course not, this is a vampire of culture and refinement. I can just see him dabbing at his mouth with a napkin (black of course).


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow! Great work!


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE WORK Laurie!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you again everyone


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

WOW, super creepy, nice work!!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

He has a very gritty look to him LB....not at all the 'pretty boy' vampires we are seeing in the movies and tv right now. This guy looks like he could do some serious harm. He is going to look great with Morbidia ( or will he be with that creepy elf?)

Nice remake...you did him proud!


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I like the jacket, I can't help but feel he needs a pipe or some other such implement, but then I guess vampires don't care for such things anymore. He looks very cool, i can can see him discussing the finer points of vampirism, and how it just isn't like it used to be, so uncultured and brash these days!


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

laurie your my hero sooooooo much talent I'm a big fan always enjoy looking at your work ..... where do you get the eyes or do you make them if so how????


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

now that is cool!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks like he is headed to the Playboy club Nice smoking jacket.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

WOW!!! Awesome detail. I always love looking at your props!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks again guys 

morbid mike-I make the eyes using 1" wooden balls painted white, then glued on irises from this site http://www.hauntershangout.com/home/easyeyes.asp which I then overpaint to my liking with clear nail polish inbetween each color change.

I've had that smoking jacket in my stash of vintage clothing for about 10 years and have always wanted to use it for a prop, so this worked out well.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

You do amazing work.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

He turned out great - I agree, very creepy. It's hard to imagine that he's a rework.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow - he is definitely creepy. Absolutely fantastic!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Great work as usual.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very cool, Laurie~ as usual!! can't believe the teeth are hot glue!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

awesome! but then i expect nothing less then that from you


----------



## BudMan (Mar 6, 2007)

Awesome as always! I feel sorry for the poor sap who might choose to break into your house!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

this is a beautiful piece of work. I love it.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks you guys, very much.


----------



## mattt1977 (Sep 17, 2009)

Wow, absolutely awesome. Looks so life like or should i say undead like.....


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow! That is just too cool!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Stellar work as always LB!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks much mattt, DT, and SS


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Once again terrific work, Laurie! Great job


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Creeps me out. Nice job.


----------

